# Cellar's HOLE



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Today was my second day back at the gym after a three year layoff. Lost a little strength but overall was happy with that part. My diet is horrible at the moment but making steps to get it up to par. I almost cried when I step on the scale and realized not only had I lost all the weight I had worked so hard to get but also lost 5lbs. more than when I had started. It was a real I opener. Kept it real easy so not to get to sore, I still have to go to work in the morning and use my body all day to make my living, been there, done that before.

First day a little chest and tri's , Second day a little back and bi's. Will start a accurate post beginning next week. Hopefully can make it in two more days this week, depending on child care situations.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Best of luck with the training!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

sorry to hear about the weight loss mate-

i`m in the same boat as you...its sooo easy...

whats your routine going to be?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

crazycal1 said:


> sorry to hear about the weight loss mate-
> 
> i`m in the same boat as you...its sooo easy...
> 
> whats your routine going to be?


I almost ate like a normal human being today, so I'm headed in the right direction. Wish there was a magic pill to increase appetite.

Couldn't get to the gym today, so I did some sissy squats at home and did some ab work. I hate legs, so I need to make some attemp to add them in.

I'm gonna stick to my old routine as it worked well last time. It took me some time to fine tune it to my likeing.

Day 1: Chest, Tri's

Flat bench: I do more of a powerlifting program here, but I need to check back with my partner for the specifics before I post anything

Incline Bench: DB, 3 Sets, 1st set 10 reps, 2nd set add weight 10 reps, 3rd set 8-10 reps.

Modified Skull Crushers: DB, 3 Sets, 1st set 10 reps, 2nd set add weight 10 reps, 3rd set 8-10 reps.

Dips: 1st set 20 reps, 2nd set add weight 12-15 reps, 3rd set add weight 8-10 reps.

Cable Push-Downs: 3 Sets, 1st set 10 reps, 2nd set add weight 10 reps, 3rd set add weight 8-10 reps.

Day 2: Back, Bi's

Wide Grip Seated Cable Rows: 3 Sets, 1st set 10 reps, 2nd set add weight 10 reps, 3rd set add weight 8-10 reps.

One Arm DB ROws: 3 Sets, 1st set 10 reps, 2nd set add weight 10 reps, 3rd set add weight 8-10 reps.

Shrugs: 1st set 20 reps, 2nd set add weight 12-15 reps, 3rd set add weight 8-10 reps.

Standing BB Curl: This one is very onorthodox but I found it to work well

Set 1: Regular grip. 8 to 10 reps, up the weight for next set

Set 2: 2 Fingers in from regular grip. 8 to 10 reps. Weight stay's the same for next set

Set 3: 2 Fingers out from regular grip. 8 to 10 reps. Weight stay's the same for next set

Set 4: Regular grip. 8 to 10 reps. Weight stay's the same for next set

Set 5: 2 Fingers out from regular grip. 8 to 10 reps. Weight stay's the same for next set

Set 6: 4 Fingers out from regular grip. 8 to 10 reps. Next Exercise...

Incline Alternating Dumbell curl

Set 1: 8 to 10 reps. Weight stay's the same for next set

Set 2: 8 to 10 reps. Next Exercise...

Hammer curls or preacher curls

Set 1: 8 to 10 reps. Weight stay's the same for next set

Set 2: 8 to 10 reps. Done

Day 3: Leg, Don't have a routine set in place yet ( I hate Legs )

Day 4: Chest, Tri's

Flat bench: DB, 3 Sets, 1st set 10 reps, 2nd set add weight 10 reps, 3rd set 8-10 reps.

Decline Bench: DB, 3 Sets, 1st set 10 reps, 2nd set add weight 10 reps, 3rd set 8-10 reps.

Dips: 1st set 20 reps, 2nd set add weight 12-15 reps, 3rd set add weight 8-10 reps.

Cable Push-Downs: 3 Sets, 1st set 10 reps, 2nd set add weight 10 reps, 3rd set add weight 8-10 reps.

Day 5: Back, Bi's

T-Bar: 3 Sets, 1st set 10 reps, 2nd set add weight 10 reps, 3rd set add weight 8-10 reps.

Close Grip Seat Cable Rows: 3 Sets, 1st set 10 reps, 2nd set add weight 10 reps, 3rd set add weight 8-10 reps.

Shrugs: 1st set 20 reps, 2nd set add weight 12-15 reps, 3rd set add weight 8-10 reps.

Standing Alternating DB Curls: 3 Sets, 1st set 10 reps, 2nd set add weight 10 reps, 3rd set add weight 8-10 reps.

Concentration Curls: 2 Sets, 1st set till failure, 2nd set till failure

This would be a ideal week, will make adjustments when necessary. Take aprroximately 1 hr.per day


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Good luck Cellar.Nice looking routine.Wish you well.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

This is highly embarrassing for me, but if I'm gonna do this I mine as well do it right. I'm really letting my gaurd down so please take easy on me. When I weighed in on Monday I realized I had lost 35 lbs. in the last 3 yrs. of not lifting and a sh1tty diet so let this be a lesson to all of you that might not think diet is important.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement guy's I won't, I repeat, I won't look like this in three months.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Good luck Cellaratt!I suffer like mad with lack of appetite, once bulking, I could eat the house when dieting. I find 3 or 4 days low carbs and I'm ravenous for a day or two.


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

I reckon loads of us struggle with appetite, I really struggle with appetite as befor I started training, I ate like a church mouse.

Mate, at least ur back on the right path again, I'm sure you'll soon get to where u wanna be. Good luck mate.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

vit B will increase appetite but i havent heard anyone whose tried it orally and it working, so you`d need the injectable variety.

also as a fellow smoker i gotta say it aint helping youre appetite.

on the plus side youre very lean so every pound of muscle you manage to aquire will show!

+if youre diet was that shite you`d have a lil pot belly


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I've never heard of injecting vit b, Would love it if someone could update me on this subject. Not at all interest in the gear but besides that I'm willing to try pretty much anything else.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> I've never heard of injecting vit b, Would love it if someone could update me on this subject. Not at all interest in the gear but besides that I'm willing to try pretty much anything else.


injectable b12, thats not a good idea. Your introduceing forign substances into your body.

The reasion I say its a bad idea is every time you inject somthing no matter what it is, your introduceing a chance of infection into the site. also b12 is going to be water based carrer so the risk of infection is even higher.

Given that you can take B12 oraly there little evidence to support that i/m injection helps realy (unless you cant keep your food down).

Most of the injectable vitamins are also going to be vet suply stuff. there for equine/bovine use so nobody at the company cares if the horse/cow gets pissed so some of the preperations are a series of chemicals without the strict regulation that you get with human targeted injectables.

Also every time you do a injection, besides the infection risk you have the issue of local tissue damage at the site of injection, eventualy the site even if its rotated regulary will start to get a build up of scar tissue (its like a hard layer of tissue inside the muscle) you dont want this to build up so painfull massage is nessary to help break it up.

At the end of the day with injectable vitamins and stuff the ATP the risk/reward profile is just not worth it.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol i dont think ijecting anythings a good idea,but i thought injectable vit b was a known appetite enhancer


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> lol i dont think ijecting anythings a good idea,but i thought injectable vit b was a known appetite enhancer


before trying that, use a pro-peptitde (have to find the name of the one I use) but yea like yourself I had big problems with apetite. but seriously once you start takeing the pro-peptitdes (think yacult but better). your apetite increases because your stomach/intestines become more efficent.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

wogihao said:


> before trying that, use a *pro-peptitde* (have to find the name of the one I use) but yea like yourself I had big problems with apetite. but seriously once you start takeing the pro-peptitdes (think yacult but better). your apetite increases because your stomach/intestines become more efficent.


Do you mean a Pro-Biotic Mr Yogi....? :becky:


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Tall said:


> Do you mean a Pro-Biotic Mr Yogi....? :becky:


:becky::nod: i get the two confused. lol ones much cheaper and works better lol but to be fair they both do the same job with increaseing apetite.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

From what I see *ProPeptide *has Probiotic in it. Yes? So this could be a valuable tool for me to use as a daily supplement? Is there just a probiotic pill I could take as a daily that might cut down on cost or is it not suggnificant enough to matter? If thats the case would this be available from a local health food store our am I'm I more likely to find it on the web ( I like to support local community as much as possible )?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

I take acidophilus with my meals.

Acidophilus Tablets

I think its very good.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i cant say that ive honestly ever noticed much difference(i have tried it)but nothings gonna help your appetite like quitting smoking bud.

theres a thread on another forum i go on about liv 52 being beneficial...

havent tried it tho.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

I rember my father gave up smokeing he gained weight like you wouldnt beleve. It deffo will make a big diffrence when you give up.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

crazycal1 said:


> but nothings gonna help your appetite like quitting smoking bud.
> 
> .


Yea I know. As soon as I've been pot free for a few more months that will be next on the list. One thing at a time or I'm afraid I won't be successful at either.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I didn't think about till now but when I made all the gains before is when I quit smoking last, so I may have to repriorotise my way of thinking if I'm gonna get this under control.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

wish i could even contemplate quitting bud....

sposed to fo rmy upcoming op and its the last thing i feel like trying.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I've been streesed at home and at worked would this contribute to lose of appetite , if so is there a over the counter med I can take to help , going to the doctors right now isn't a viable option can explain if necessary.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> I've been streesed at home and at worked would this contribute to lose of appetite , if so is there a over the counter med I can take to help , going to the doctors right now isn't a viable option can explain if necessary.


Honestly - a heavy legs session and or tabatas ramps up my appetite like you would not beleive...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Tall said:


> Honestly - a heavy legs session and or tabatas ramps up my appetite like you would not beleive...


I'm off to the gym in a couple of hrs. Gonna do a push day anyways so I'll add some legs in seeing I have a little extra time today. With child care issues making time for just legs would be difficult to say the least. Do you think adding legs to my push days is a good idea. I've always neglected legs and I'm smart enough to know I *have *to add them just self procrastinating about it. :becky:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> I'm off to the gym in a couple of hrs. Gonna do a push day anyways so I'll add some legs in seeing I have a little extra time today. With child care issues making time for just legs would be difficult to say the least. Do you think adding legs to my push days is a good idea. I've always neglected legs and I'm smart enough to know I *have *to add them just self procrastinating about it. :becky:


If you are doing a Push / Pull split you can easily add legs in.

Push:

Squats

Bench

OHP

GCBP / Dips

Pull:

Deads

SLDL

Chins

Shrugs

etc etc etc etc

Just split the leg exercises into the relevant push / pull day and train them first :becky:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks, that will be my solution for now until I get more time. Thanks off to do errands. Cheers


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> I've been streesed at home and at worked would this contribute to lose of appetite , if so is there a over the counter med I can take to help , going to the doctors right now isn't a viable option can explain if necessary.


Yes.

IMO smoking also adds to stress because of the way you revert to having a smoke to calm down.Its tied in with the whole habit.You are unable to deal with things that pi$$ you off or get you down because your system has lost its natural ability to calm itself.Then you quit and that makes you even more stressed,lol.Its a revolving door.Positive stress is a good thing.It drives us forward in life.But if there's a world of weight on your shoulders at home AND at work you might need a helping hand.The gym is the best place to destress,we all know this.A punch bag is a good way to vent aswell.If you don't want to go to the doc's for whatever reason,there's a few none prescription meds Cellar.This stuff seams good at a glance but there could be more given a better look.

Stress medication.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

good luck and good on ya for getting back in the gym mate, hopefully once you get back into training your appertite should increase as your body will feel the need for more. Im always starving next morning after a decent evening gym session.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok back from the gym, went like so....

Flat Bench: DB

1st Set: 35's for 10 reps

2nd Set: 40's for 10 reps

3rd Set: 40's for 10 reps

Decline Bench: DB

1st Set: 30's for 10 reps

2nd Set: 35's for 10 reps

3rd Set: 40's for 8 reps

Modified Skull Crushers: DB

1st Set: 25's for 10 reps

2nd Set: 25's for 10 reps

Dips ( unweighted )

1st Set: 8 reps - My bad shoulder was really fatigued so I moved on...

Cable Push-Downs:

1st Set: 60 lbs. for 10 reps

2nd Set: 60 lbs. for 8 reps

I took Talls wonderful advice and added some legs. I can't squat because the weight of the bar and the angle of hand placement that is required to keep bar on the shoulders is to much for my prior injury to handle ( P.S. Did I tell you before I hate legs )

Leg Press:

1st Set: 90 lbs plus weight of slide for 10 reps

2nd Set: 90 lbs plus weight of slide for 10 reps

3rd Set: 90 lbs plus weight of slide for 10 reps

It was A great solution to this problem very much appreciated Tall, it won't let me rep ya...but I'm reppin ya in spirit.

Couple side notes: I have eatin twice so far: ( It's 2:00 pm ) movin in the right direction.

If your gonna do legs at the gym don't wear bluejeans or you will crush your nuts..

Should also be pointed out all my poundages are, well, in pounds

Again thanks for the moral support it means alot and is keeping me motivated. Cheers


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Woke up this morning and immediatly had hunger pains, so I cooked up 4 eggs ( fried ) and had 16oz of 2% Milk.

Hit the gym went as follows:

Back, Bi's

T-Bar: 3 Sets plus a warm up at 45lbs. 15 reps. , 1st set 10 reps at 90 lbs, 2nd set 10 reps at 135 lbs, 3rd set 10 reps at 135 lbs.

Close Grip Seat Cable Rows: 3 Sets, 1st set 10 reps at 120 lbs, 2nd set 10 reps at 130 lbs, 3rd set 8 reps at 140 lbs.

Shrugs: 1st set 10 reps at 240 lbs, 2nd set 10 reps at 252 lbs, 3rd set 10 reps at 252 lbs.

Standing Alternating DB Curls: 3 Sets, 1st set 10 reps at 35 lbs, 2nd set 8 reps at 35 lbs, 3rd set 6 reps at 35 lbs.

Concentration DB Curls: 2 Sets, 1st set 8 reps at 20 lbs., 2nd set 6 reps at 20 lbs.

Had a can of tuna fish immediatly after workout

It's 2:00 pm and I'm having 2 Breaded chicken patties w/ a slice of cheese on each plus 16 oz of 2% Milk.

Water intake is at a minimal for today but should make up for it through out the evening.

Beef stroganoff for dinner, didn't eat it all but I'm not gonna beat myself up over it + mixed vegies and 16oz 2% milk

Managed to chock down 1 cup of cottage cheese and 8oz of water before bed.

Will be adding 1 Animal pack as a daily starting Monday

Note: When I give weight of DB it is what ever weight is per. single DB not as a pair.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

good to hear you appertite is starting to pick up, looks like your straight back and traiining well keep it up mate


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

SX Dave said:


> good to hear you appertite is starting to pick up, looks like your straight back and traiining well keep it up mate


Thanks Dave...Hopefully I was making a mountain out of a mole hill. The real test will start monday when I go back to work. Big problem eating at work as I work in the dirtiest " clean room " I know. I get 15 minutes at break and 1/2 hr. at lunch other than that food and drink are prohibited but I think I got it figured out. ( I hope ). If I have child care covered I should be able to get to the gym 4 days a week and I typically get 7 hrs. rest at night.

I'll post my weight stats every other Monday to help keep track of gains and loses< better not be to many of them, but I know how much weight can fluxuate. Cheers. Thanks for taking interest guys...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok , I'll be willing to admit my stupidity in hopes for a answer. You've all had me baffled for months with this talk of oats, oats, oats and oat porridge. While discussing my frustration with the misses she said " You mean oatmeal" DUH!!!!. I haven't had that in a quarter of a century since I was a wee child at my grandparents house and if I recall correctly I didn't like it then and thought it was rather bland to say the least. If it's absolutly necessary to add this to my diet i'll be willing to sacrifise for the sake of greatness wich leads me to my question. Could I eat cold oat cereal with milk in the morning and get the same results. My outlook on diet has always been to concentrate soley on protein and haven't really given a sh1t about other factors such as a target calory intake for the day. Please help...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Rest Day

Legs are still sore from training on Thursday.

Meal 1: 4 eggs,16oz 2% Milk

Meal 2: Can of Tuna Fish, 16 oz Water

Meal 3: 6 Breaded Chicken Strips, 16 oz 2% Milk

Meal 4: 3 Large Slices of Pizza, 16oz Water

Meal 5: 1 cup Cottage Cheese, 16oz Water

Meal 6: Missed

Additional Water: 16oz


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Rest Day

Legs are much better today

Meal 1: 4 eggs, 8oz OJ

Meal 2: Can of Tuna Fish, 16 oz Water

Meal 3: 4oz Turkey Breast 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 4: 4oz Ham, Spuds, Peas, Dinner Roll, 8oz Water

Meal 5: Cheeseburger, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 6: 1 Cup Cottage Cheese, 16oz Water

Additional Water:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> Rest Day
> 
> Legs are much better today
> 
> ...


what about meals 3-6???


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

scottswald said:


> what about meals 3-6???


Days not over yet


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Flat Bench: BB

Warm-Up Set: 45lbs. for 20 rep

1st Set: 95lbs. for 10 reps

2nd Set: 105 lbs. for 10 reps

3rd Set: 115 lbs. for 6 reps

First time doing BB Bench since I've been back and lost alot of strength

Incline Bench: DB

1st Set: 30's for 10 reps

2nd Set: 30's for 10 reps

3rd Set: 30's for 8 reps

Modified Skull Crushers: DB

1st Set: 30's for 10 reps

2nd Set: 30's for 10 reps

3rd Set: 30's for 10 reps

Dips ( unweighted )

1st Set: 8 reps

2nd Set: 6 reps...Still having problems with shoulder but taking it slow and steady

Cable Push-Downs:

1st Set: 60 lbs. for 10 reps

2nd Set: 60 lbs. for 8 reps

Completely fatigued, Called it a day

Meal 1: 4 eggs,16oz 2% Milk

Meal 2: Can of Tuna Fish, 1 liter Water

Meal 3: 6 Breaded Chicken Strips, 14 oz 2% Milk ( Had a hard time with Meal 3, Broke into sweat but managed to finish. )

Meal 4: Cheesburger, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 5: 3 Chicken Tacos, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 6: 1 Cup Cottage Cheese, 16oz Water

5'6

Weighed in today at 128 lbs.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Keep plugging away, thats a good session. And weight gain! bonus :clap2:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks Wogi...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Back, Bi's

Close Grip Seated Cable Rows:

1st Set: 130 lbs. for 10 reps

2nd Set: 140 lbs. for 10 reps

3rd Set: 150 lbs.for 9 reps

One Arm DB ROws:

1st Set: 45's for 10 reps

2nd Set: 55's for 10 reps

3rd Set: 60's for 10 reps

Shrugs:

1st Set: 252 lbs. for 10 reps

2nd Set: 264 lbs. for 10 reps

3rd Set: 276 lbs. for 8 reps

Incline Alternating Dumbell curl

1st Set: 30s for 10 reps

2nd Set: 30's for 8 reps

3rd Set: 30's for 8 reps

Hammer curls

1st Set: 35s for 10 reps

2nd Set: 35's for 10 reps

Meal 1: 4 eggs,16oz 2% Milk

Meal 2: Can of Tuna Fish, 1 liter Water

Meal 3: 4 oz. Turkey Breast, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 4: 2 Breaded Chicken Patties w/ Cheese, 16oz Water

Meal 5: Cheese Raviolies, Corn, Garlic Bread, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 6: 1 Cup Cottege Cheese, 16oz Water


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Rest Day

Body starting to adjust to the amount of food I intake on a per meal per day bases so starting Monday I will add to 3 of my 6 meals

Meal 1: 4 eggs, 16oz 2% MIlk

Meal 2: Can of Tuna Fish, 16 oz Water

Meal 3: 4oz Turkey Breast 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 4: Cheeseburger, 16oz Water

Meal 5: Tuna Noddle Cassarole, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 6: 1 Cup Cottage Cheese, 16oz Water


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

when you say 1 cup of cottage cheese, how many grams is that???


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

230grams , I think


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Flat Bench: DB

Warm-up w/BB: 45 lbs. for 15 reps

1st Set: 35's for 10 reps

2nd Set: 40's for 10 reps

3rd Set: 40's for 10 reps

Decline Bench: DB

1st Set: 40's for 10 reps

2nd Set: 40's for 10 reps

3rd Set: 40's for 9 reps

Modified Skull Crushers: DB

1st Set: 35's for 10 reps

2nd Set: 35's for 9 reps

Cable Push-Downs:

1st Set: 50 lbs. for 10 reps

2nd Set: 60 lbs. for 10 reps

3rd Set: 70 lbs. for 6 reps

Meal 1: 4 eggs, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 2: Can of Tuna Fish, 16 oz Water

Meal 3: 4oz Turkey Breast 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 4: 2 Cheesburgers, 16oz Water

Meal 5: 14oz Quiche w/ sausage, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 6: 1 1/2 Cup Cottage Cheese, 16oz Water

Note: When I give weight of DB it is what ever weight is per. single DB not as a pair.


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Dude, if u really don't like oats, blend them up in ur protein shakes, u won't even notice them.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Mate it's easy for me to say because I've never smoked but I would say set a date and quit.

Stress is a s**t, if you go back about 5 years I was drinking best part of a bottle of vodka a day and using sleeping tablets, I felt shite, I wasn't sleeping brilliant, I felt very stressed and didn't have a good image of myself I was well on a slippery slope. Then I decided I needed to do something about it.

You can stop smoking, you just have to want to enough, it is within your power to stop, stop it won't be easy but think how good you're going to feel about yourself and then you can spend all that money you save on something else... ANd you can bet your appetite will be back big style!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Back, Bi's

T-Bar:

Warm-up Set: 45 lbs for 15 reps

1st Set: 90 lbs. for 10 reps

2nd Set: 135 lbs. for 10 reps

3rd Set: 160 lbs.for 9 reps

Wide Grip Cable Rows:

1st Set: 130 lbs for 10 reps

2nd Set: 140 lbs for 10 reps

3rd Set: 150 lbs for 10 reps

Shrugs:

1st Set: 252 lbs. for 10 reps

2nd Set: 264 lbs. for 10 reps

3rd Set: 276 lbs. for 10 reps

Standing Alternating Dumbell curl:

1st Set: 35s for 10 reps

2nd Set: 35's for 10 reps

3rd Set: 35's for 10 reps

Immediately Followed By

Concentration curls

1st Set: 20"s for 10 reps

2nd Set: 20"s for 10 reps

3rd Set: 20's for 10 reps

Leg Press:

1st Set: 150 lbs. for 10 reps

2nd Set: 150 lbs. for 10 reps

3rd Set: 150 lbs. for 10 reps

Meal 1: 4 eggs,16oz 2% Milk

Meal 2: Can of Tuna Fish, 1 liter Water

Meal 3: 4 oz. Turkey Breast, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 4: 10 Chicken Nuggets, 2 Breaded Chicken Strips, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 5: 2 Breaded Chicken Patties w/ Cheese, 2oz Peanuts, 16 oz Water

Meal 6: 1 1/2 Cup Cottege Cheese, 16oz Water


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Good back session Cell and i'm liking the look of your diet bud.:clap2:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks Gazz...Back day is my fav...With my bad shoulder I'm gaurding during most of my push exercises as I'm currently lifting without a partner but my old partner should be back soon and the intensity will increase as I won't be afraid to go to failure... After convo on other thread with you last night , I added 2oz of peanuts with my chicken and it want down well...Cheers


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Rest Day

Meal 1: 4 Eggs, 2 piece's of toast, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 2: 1 Can Tuna Fish, 2oz Peanut's, 8oz Apple Juice, 8oz Water

Meal 3: ( Not really a meal ) 1 Double Cheeseburbger ( McDonald's ), 1 Small Sprite

Meal 4: 4oz Boneless Skinless Chicken Breast, Four Chease Rice, Corn, 8 oz Pepsi

Meal 5: 2 Cup's Toasted Oats Cereal, 2 Cups Milk, 16oz Apple juice ( Experimental )

Meal 6: 1 1/2 Cup Cottagecheese, 16 oz Water


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Looks like your enjoying the bulking!

:clap2:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

wogihao said:


> Looks like your enjoying the bulking!
> 
> :clap2:


Thanks bro...seems like all I ever do is eat, eat, eat...but whatever it fcuking takes to get there...( except gear ).

Rest Day

Meal 1: 1 1/4 serving of Oat meal, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 2: 1 Can Tuna Fish, 2oz Peanuts, 16oz Water

Meal 3: 2 Cheesburgers, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 4: 2 Grilled Cheese Sandwiches, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 5: 10 Chicken Nugget's, 2oz Peanuts, 16oz Water

Meal 6: 1 Cup Cottagecheese, 16 oz Water


----------



## BigSmithy (Mar 30, 2008)

:welcome:hi all was interested to read your post and am highly motivated by the words of wisdom on these pages.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome bigsmithy, there is a introduction page you should also say hi in...but feel free to come back and visit my journal anytime...cheers...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd like to dedicate





to my good friend Tall and all his words of wisdom


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey Cellar

Glad to see that all is going well - I know you're bulking at the moment but I was wondering how you can justify the back to back MacDonalds meals? I know people will tell you to eat anything in site but this is really just adding to the amount of BF that you will have to cut at the end, why not keep your cals up by eating clean and save some dieting time at the end if the bulk/cut option is the way you have chosen to go.

Just my opinion, but you should be able to eat clean and still ad mass.

CM


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

CMinOZ said:


> Hey Cellar
> 
> Glad to see that all is going well - I know you're bulking at the moment but I was wondering how you can justify the back to back MacDonalds meals? I know people will tell you to eat anything in site but this is really just adding to the amount of BF that you will have to cut at the end, why not keep your cals up by eating clean and save some dieting time at the end if the bulk/cut option is the way you have chosen to go.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking interest in my journal. I haven't actually eatin back to back MC D's in this current diet...most cheeseburger I make at home just had the one day of mcdonalds recently. Just to catch you up on some of my history and eating habits, I'm 5'6 and currently weighed in at 134 lbs on friday of last week...Prior to two weeks ago I was only eating one meal a day and weighed in at 126 lbs. A few years back I was training quite seriously and ate 4 mcdonalds cheeseburgers a day plus a sh1t load of other stuff and was only able to reach a maximum weight of 160 lbs...I was pretty jacked up and cut so I don't take those kinda things into consideration as a concern, although mcdonalds isn't healthy I'm not bothered by a weekly or bi-weekly event...After my body adjust to the amount of food I am force feeding myself I will likely cut those kinda traits outta my diet but for now I rather enjoy sliding a grease burger done my gullet. I'm not planning on competeing or anything so theres really no end to it all only when I get to the afterlife I suppose. If you have any diet or routine suggestion please feel free to add in anytime...I take all suggestion seriously...Please don't think I'm being sarcastic I truelly apprieciate your imput..Cheers


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey Cellar,

That's cool, I wish I could eat like you - I only have to think about bad food and I put on weight!!!

Keep up the good work

CM


----------



## Youngster1466867938 (Feb 15, 2008)

hey cellar,

Im the same as you mate. I try to eat clean as much as possible but if i fancy a kfc or a mcd's... i have one. Keeps me sane haha


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

better off doing flat bench then dips mate.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Chest, Tri's

Flat Bench: BB

Warm-Up Set: 45lbs. for 20 rep

1st Set: 95lbs. for 10 reps

2nd Set: 105 lbs. for 10 reps

3rd Set: 125 lbs. for 8 reps

Incline Bench: DB

1st Set: 30's for 10 reps

2nd Set: 30's for 10 reps

3rd Set: 30's for 10 reps

Dips ( unweighted )

1st Set: 10 reps

2nd Set: 10 reps

3rd Set: 10 reps

Cable Push-Downs:

1st Set: 70 lbs. for 10 reps

2nd Set: 70 lbs. for 10 reps

3rd Set: 70 lbs. for 10 reps

Kept it short and sweet...

Meal 1: 1 Serving of Oat Meal,8oz 2% Milk ( Experimenting w/ Oats..Should be able to eat 2 servings in morning prior to going to work. )

Meal 2: Can of Tuna Fish, 2oz Peanuts, 16 oz Water

Meal 3: 4oz Turkey Breast, 1 Cup ( uncooked ) peas & carrots, 1 Apple, 8oz 2% Milk

Meal 4: 3 Large Slices of Pizza, 8oz Pepsi

Meal 5: 10 Chicken Nuggets, 2oz Peanuts, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 6: 1 Cup Cottagecheese, 16oz Water


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

hi

just had a look at your diet and your other post about wanting to bulk your diet out abit. the bit i noticed was that you said you eating on a budget. my bit of advice is when yoy trying to bulk look at your over all calories rather than protein to carb. you can get a hell of a lot more carbs for your money than protein. im not saying go veggie you still need a moderate amount of protein just bulk you meals and calories up will carbs tin of rice pudding after meals, having bread with you meals stuff like that.

xx


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks Betty , We are going shopping tonight...the wife is much smarter than I food wise. I'll inform her of these suggestions and she can help get me what I need...Thanks...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Back, Bi's

Close Grip Seated Cable Rows:

1st Set: 140 lbs. for 10 reps

2nd Set: 150 lbs. for 10 reps

3rd Set: 160 lbs. for 10 reps

One Arm DB ROws:

1st Set: 60's for 10 reps

2nd Set: 65's for 10 reps

3rd Set: 65's for 10 reps

Shrugs:

1st Set: 252 lbs. for 10 reps

2nd Set: 264 lbs. for 10 reps

3rd Set: 276 lbs. for 10 reps

Incline Alternating Dumbell curl

1st Set: 30s for 10 reps

2nd Set: 30's for 8 reps

3rd Set: 30's for 8 reps

Hammer curls

1st Set: 40s for 10 reps

2nd Set: 40's for 10 reps

Meal 1: Tried Hot Oats for breakfast but didn't have enough time for them to cool down and eat before I had to leave for work so I had a bannana and 16oz 2% Milk

Gonna replace with cold Oats Cereal and see how that works

Meal 2: Can of Tuna Fish, 2 Pieces White Bread, 1 liter Water

Meal 3: 4 oz. Turkey Breast, 2 Pieces White Bread, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 4: 2 Cheese Burgers, 8oz Water, 8oz Pepsi

Meal 5: Lasagna, Garlic Bread, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 6: 1 Cup Cottege Cheese, 16oz Water


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Tut tut.White bread?????.....Pepsi???????? Im gonna nipple twist you when i see you!Then poke you in the eye!

Wheres the wholemeal homie?Bit of sound advice from bettyboo down thar,rice puddings are good stuff.Keep them Lasagne's coming and throw in some spuds,peanut butter sandwiches,bananas etc.I suppose the can of Pepsi is packed full of calories i just don't like cola,but hay!

Another fine looking gym session. :clap2:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Yah , I don't usually drink soda but it was left over from me moms house at thanksgiving so someone needed to finish it...I really thought white bread would be ok for a bulking diet ? Wheat is a option, so whadda you guy and girls think ? Why is wholemeal best ? Again may be just cause I'm American but I don't know what rice pudding is. HELP...Peanut Butter sandwhiches...Duh...What was I thinking...Thanks Gazz...Back is defo my better day's. My old training partner will be back in 3 weeks so I should be able to make good gains on push day's soon. Have steadily been gaining weight so I will post new weight next Monday...Thanks everybody...Cell


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

A few thing's not related to training...I've been telling every human being I've run into today that for the first time ever my son pee'd in his potty today...:clap2: So hopefully soon we can do away with the diapers which will help our overall budget. One of the reason's we have to spend so much money on food is we live in a apartment with a tiny refridge/freezer combo so we can't buy in bulk which is much cheaper to do but we are in the processes of buying our first home and if we succeed this will truely be a blessing...I'm 33yrs. old and my wife is 23 yrs. old so buying a house will be long overdue for me but a great accomplishment for her, it will give us a yard for our son to play in, as of know we live on a main st. with no yard so this will be a all together great thing...We know that your own home carries alot of other bill's but after careful review of our income and spending habits we are confident that this is the right choice...Ok ...bye for now...


----------



## silent assassin (Apr 2, 2008)

sorry to hear about the weight loss, u will soon gain it back again.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

somone once said < as eat white bread, you may as well eat the bag it comes in as it has more nutritional content >

stick to wholmeal grains

congrats on getting a house m8 hope it works out for ya


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Rest Day

Meal 1: 2 Cups Oats Cereal, 16oz 2% Milk, 1 Banana

Meal 2: Can of Tuna Fish, 2 Pieces White Bread, 1 liter Water

Meal 3: 2 Peanut Butter Sandwiches 1 on White Bread 1 on Whole Wheat, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 4: 4 Eggs, 16oz Water

Meal 5: 3 Taco's, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 6: 1 Cup Cottagecheese, 16oz Water

Had to finish up the white bread so i've switched to whole wheat. Why is it that everything that's bad for you taste so good and evrything thats good for you taste like sh1t...?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

there are some nice brown breads out there mate if you look.

cant stand bog standard brownwholemeal.

there are also soya breads which are good.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks Cal...I haven't normally eatin alot of bread in the past, but you are 100% correct...I just never bothered to look...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Flat Bench: DB

Warm-up w/BB: 45 lbs. for 15 reps

1st Set: 35's for 10 reps

2nd Set: 35's for 10 reps

3rd Set: 35's for 10 reps

Decline Bench: DB

1st Set: 40's for 10 reps

2nd Set: 40's for 10 reps

3rd Set: 40's for 10 reps

Dip ( unweighted )

1st Set: 10 reps

2nd Set: 10 reps

3rd Set: 12 reps

Cable Push-Downs:

1st Set: 70 lbs. for 10 reps

2nd Set: 70 lbs. for 10 reps

3rd Set: 70 lbs. for 10 reps

Meal 1: 2 Cup Oat's Cereal, 16oz 2% Milk, 1 Banana

Meal 2: Can of Tuna Fish, 16 oz Water

Meal 3: 2 Peanutbutter Sandwiches on Whole Wheat Bread, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 4: Stomach was feeling really sh1tty so I had to skip this meal. Many factors into why I didn't feel good, so as long as I'm back on track tomorrow I'll not fret to much.

Meal 5: 14oz Steak, Potato Jacket, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 6: 1 Cup Cottage Cheese, 16oz Water

Note: When I give weight of DB it is what ever weight is per. single DB not as a pair.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Solid workout!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> Flat Bench: DB
> 
> Warm-up w/BB: 45 lbs. for 15 reps
> 
> ...


How come you can decline more than you can flat bench Cell...?


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Tall said:


> How come you can decline more than you can flat bench Cell...?


I'm the same, I seem to beable to decline quite a bit more than flat - wierd.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Tall said:


> How come you can decline more than you can flat bench Cell...?


One of the problems with my shoulder injury is that early on in my recovery I develope what they call a guarding condition so normal bench and even a slight incline I start to guard and it is painful and mentally effects my lift...Decline is very comfortable and I don't guard because of that...Basically I have to struggle to lift my arm straight forward even up to chin level, can't do any overhead presses either....Only about 30 % out to the side...Really sucks but I've learned to live with it...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

wogihao said:


> Solid workout!


Thanks Wogi, it's my least fav day but I'm slowely gaining my strength back...

Today was...

Back, Bi's

T-Bar:

Warm-up Set: 45 lbs for 15 reps

1st Set: 90 lbs. for 10 reps

2nd Set: 135 lbs. for 10 reps

3rd Set: 160 lbs.for 10 reps

Wide Grip Cable Rows:

1st Set: 140 lbs for 10 reps

2nd Set: 150 lbs for 10 reps

3rd Set: 160 lbs for 10 reps

Shrugs:

1st Set: 252 lbs. for 10 reps

2nd Set: 264 lbs. for 10 reps

3rd Set: 276 lbs. for 10 reps

Standing Alternating Dumbell curl:

1st Set: 35s for 10 reps

2nd Set: 35's for 10 reps

3rd Set: 35's for 10 reps

Immediately Followed By

Concentration curls

1st Set: 20"s for 10 reps

2nd Set: 20"s for 10 reps

3rd Set: 20's for 10 reps

Leg Press:

1st Set: 150 lbs. for 10 reps

2nd Set: 150 lbs. for 10 reps

Completely forgot what I was doing and never did my third set...

Meal 1: 2 Cup Oat's Cereal, 1 Banana, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 2: Can of Tuna Fish, 1 liter Water

Meal 3: 2 Peanut Buttter Sandwiches on Whole Wheat Bread, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 4: 4 Eggs, 16oz Water

Meal 5: Beef Stroganoff, Corn Bread, Carrots, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 6: 1 Cup Cottage Cheese, 16oz Water


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Rest Day

Meal 1: 2 Cup Oat's Cereal, 1 Banana, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 2: Can of Tuna Fish, 1 liter Water

Meal 3: 2 Cheese Burgers, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 4: 2 Cheese Burgers, Mixed Vegetables, Fettuccini and spinach pasta, 8oz Milk

Meal 5: Had to miss it, we went to look at 2 house's for sale, so I prioritized

Meal 6: 1 Cup Cottage Cheese, 16oz Water


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

no protien at breakfast m8?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

16 grams...not alot but not nothing...I'm making this sh1t up as I go, so any suggestions...I'm very limited on time in the morning...barely have time to eat what is posted...I don't no what I'm shooting for our where to aim...I do take all recommendation very seriously but I have to be realist in how I fit it into my life...please help me, I'm like a lost little school girl when it comes to weight gaining diet...Thanks Cella


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I was eating 4 eggs for breakfast but switch to oat's cereal...I could switch back to eggs or have 1 cup oats and two eggs ...What does everyone think...? Remember I wanna gain, gain, gain. I'll post tomorrow also but on friday I weighed in at 138 lbs. so thats 10 lbs in 1 month...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Add some Protein powder to your 16oz of milk. Sorted.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Can do...Thanks Tall


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Rest Day

Meal 1: 2 Cup Oat's Cereal, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 2: Can of Tuna Fish, 1 liter Water

Meal 3: 2 Breaded Chicken Patties w/ a slice of cheese on each, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 4: Quich, Sausage, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 5: Had to miss it, I seem to be struggling getting all my meals in on the weekend because I'm outta my routine, but should have it sorted by next weekend

Meal 6: 1 Cup Cottage Cheese, 16oz Water


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

no protien for breakfast


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

FAT BOY said:


> no protien for breakfast


Echo... co.. co.... coo....


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> 10 lbs in 1 month...


That'll be the Peanut butter sandwiches! ray2:

Good gains M'Lord...:amen:


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

FAT BOY said:


> no protien for breakfast


just saying mr tall


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Chest, Tri's

Flat Bench: BB

Warm-Up Set: 45lbs. for 15 reps

1st Set: 95lbs. for 10 reps

2nd Set: 115 lbs. for 10 reps

3rd Set: 135 lbs. for 7 reps...Had to grab a guy in the gym to spot me on my last set, he was the only one that looked like he had a clue what he was doing, it wasn't until after I asked him that he said " I was watching your last set and a guy just told me the other day that when you bench you should keep ypur hands really wide and your elbows pointed out, Your doing it wrong " so I said " I don't know who you talked to but they gave you bad information " with which he replied. " I looked it up on the internet and it is correct " followed by a squirrlish snicker, so I ended the conversation and regretted asking for the spot. I did my last set with him spotting but had a hard time concentrating which is my excuse for only getting 7 reps instead of 8...

Incline Bench: DB

1st Set: 30's for 10 reps

2nd Set: 30's for 10 reps

3rd Set: 30's for 10 reps

Dips ( unweighted )

1st Set: 10 reps

2nd Set: 10 reps

3rd Set: 10 reps...Rep range isn't increasing and I'm not ready to push past this point but my form is much stricter and with minimal to no pain, so I've definately increased

Cable Push-Downs:

1st Set: 70 lbs. for 10 reps

2nd Set: 70 lbs. for 10 reps

3rd Set: 80 lbs. for 10 reps

Meal 1: 2 Cup Oat's Cereal, 2 Eggs, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 2: Can of Tuna Fish, 16oz Water

Meal 3: 2 Breaded Chicken Patties w/ slice of chees on each, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 4: 3 Large Slices of Pizza, 160z 2% Milk

Meal 5: Had to meet with realtor and make a offer on a house so I missed this meal...

Meal 6:1 Cup Cottage Cheese, 16oz Water


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Back, Bi's

Wiide Grip Seated Cable Rows:

1st Set: 140 lbs. for 10 reps

2nd Set: 150 lbs. for 10 reps

3rd Set: 160 lbs. for 10 reps

One Arm DB ROws:

1st Set: 60's for 10 reps

2nd Set: 65's for 10 reps

3rd Set: 70's for 10 reps

Shrugs:

1st Set: 252 lbs. for 10 reps

2nd Set: 264 lbs. for 10 reps

3rd Set: 276 lbs. for 12 reps

Incline Alternating Dumbell curl

1st Set: 30s for 10 reps

2nd Set: 30's for 10 reps

3rd Set: 30's for 10 reps

Hammer curls

1st Set: 40s for 10 reps

2nd Set: 40's for 10 reps

3rd Set: 40's for 10 reps

Meal 1: 2 Cups Oat's Cearal, 2 Eggs, 1 Banana, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 2: Can of Tuna Fish, 1 liter Water

Meal 3: 2 Peanut Butter Sandwichs on Whole Wheat Bread, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 4: 4 Eggs, 16oz Water

Meal 5: Cheese Raviolis, Garlic Bread, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 6: 1 Cup Cottege Cheese, 16oz Water

__________________


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Nothing exciting to report today...Feel pretty good after yesterday's workout...

Rest Day

Meal 1: 2 Cups Oat's Cearal, 2 Eggs, 1 Banana, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 2: Can of Tuna Fish, 1 liter Water

Meal 3: 2 Peanut Butter Sandwichs on Whole Wheat Bread, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 4: 4 Eggs, 16oz Water

Meal 5: 8 Chicken Nuggets, Angel Hair Pasta w/ White Sauce, Corn & Carrots, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 6: 1 Cup Cottage Cheese, 16oz Water


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Today has been a very emotional up/down day....We signed the papers to buy our first house. Closeing is scheduled for August 1st of this year...We are very excited and nervouse at the same time but we made a offer, they counter offered and we accepted...needless to say I was rushed to get my workout done in time to meet the realtor...and unfortunately I could have gone heavier on my DB flat bench but I will concentrate on that next week...

Flat Bench: DB

1st Set: 35's for 10 reps

2nd Set: 35's for 10 reps

3rd Set: 35's for 10 reps

Decline Bench: DB

1st Set: 40's for 10 reps

2nd Set: 40's for 10 reps

3rd Set: 40's for 10 reps

Dip ( unweighted )

1st Set: 10 reps

2nd Set: 10 reps

3rd Set: 15 reps

Cable Push-Downs:

1st Set: 70 lbs. for 10 reps

2nd Set: 70 lbs. for 10 reps

3rd Set: 80 lbs. for 10 reps

Meal 1: 2 Cup Oat's Cereal, 2 Eggs, 16oz 2% Milk, 1 Banana

Meal 2: Can of Tuna Fish, 16 oz Water

Meal 3: 2 Peanutbutter Sandwiches on Whole Wheat Bread, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 4: 4oz Turkey Breast, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 5: 3 Salisbury Steaks, Mashed Potato's, Carrots & Cauliflower, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 6: 1 Cup Cottage Cheese, 16oz Water

Note: When I give weight of DB it is what ever weight is per. single DB not as a pair.

I only wanted to post my bodyweight every 2 weeks...but it's been a interesting day so I thought I'd share that I weighed in today at 143 lbs. from a 128 lb start of journal...Needless to say I was psyched


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Best of luck with the move, I wouldnt worry so much about the training at the mo - you got more serious things to sort out!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Cell - even though you are moving try and keep either the training up or the diet...

It's unrealistic to think they will both be perfect. Just try and use one as a control. That we you still have a 'habit' that you can fall back into.

I do this in times of stress, as when both diet and training go I find it all too easy to let myself go...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Tall said:


> Cell - even though you are moving try and keep either the training up or the diet...
> 
> It's unrealistic to think they will both be perfect. Just try and use one as a control. That we you still have a 'habit' that you can fall back into.
> 
> I do this in times of stress, as when both diet and training go I find it all too easy to let myself go...


Thanks Tall...I'm really happy with the gains I've made and the misses is finally coming around to seeing how important my diet and training are so I'm starting to get more support at home...Hopefully it can be a realitively decent transition and I have a week off work when we move so hopefully the stress level will be kept to a minimum...That may effect the diet some but I will pre-concentrate on not letting that happen. I don't think I will have to miss any training day's maybe one or two at most...Again I want to thank all you guys for your support I wouldn't have gotten to this point without you......You are the rock I'm leaning on...Cheers...P.S. I won't lie to any of you on my journal, so please if you see me slipping away...slapp me back to reallity..Thanks


----------



## Middle Aged Nooby (Oct 9, 2005)

Cellar, I'm getting hungry just reading this thread !

lol, i'm amazed also how methodical you are with your notes, (meals, workouts)

Incidentally, swimming makes me reallllllly hungry, and I'd recommend it if you're starting to pick up injuries, . . . . it can really loosen you off . . . just dont ever swim if you suspect you're starting to get the sniffles . . . next thing its the flu.

I smoke every winter ( winter blues) then stop in the spring, i tend to avoid smoking freinds for a couple of weeks to make it easier. Also its just that when i start doing cardio stuff again in spring, i really notice my puff is pitifull.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Good advice by Tall - I used to forget about both diet & training & look where I've ended up! :help:

Good luck with the move, Cell. It's such a stressful time, so if you can't train around it, diet around it, or vice versa.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks Chris And Tall...Funny because I read Tall's post before I went to work this morning so I've had all day to chew on it... The more I thought about it the more I realized it will be very difficult to stay the course as I struggle tremendously with my diet that I'll use almost any excuse to miss a meal...But keeping my eyes-wide open to the fact that this will become a issue I hopefully will continue to make most of my meals the night before so that I can ( as MIDDLE AGED put it ) stay methodical and not sway to far...I definately don't want it to be a case of two steps forwards, three steps back...As for swimming...Before I broke my shoulder I loved to swim but haven't done so since...Coming into the summer months I will look for reasons to do so and get over that obstacle when the time arises...Funny about the smoking...before I thought we actually had a chance of buying a house I promised my wife I would quit when we bought a house. ( I make it a habit not to break promises to her unless it is completely out of my hands and this isn't )...So as per Pikey's suggestion I have a date of the morning of August 1st 2008. It will save me $140.00USD a month and I will have plenty of places for that money to be spent else where. I *will not sacrifes my workouts.* MIDDLE AGED, thanks for taking interest in my journal, please feel free to come back and visit anytime, even just to stop in and say high...Work out went as follows...

Back, Bi's

T-Bar:

Warm-up Set: 45 lbs for 15 reps

1st Set: 90 lbs. for 10 reps

2nd Set: 135 lbs. for 10 reps

3rd Set: 170 lbs.for 10 reps

Close Grip Cable Rows:

1st Set: 140 lbs for 10 reps

2nd Set: 150 lbs for 10 reps

3rd Set: 160 lbs for 10 reps

Intend to go up 10lbs on each set next week...

Shrugs:

1st Set: 264 lbs. for 10 reps

2nd Set: 276 lbs. for 10 reps

3rd Set: 288 lbs. for 15 reps

Increased 12lbs on each set

Standing Alternating Dumbell curl:

1st Set: 35s for 10 reps

2nd Set: 35's for 10 reps

3rd Set: 35's for 10 reps

Immediately Followed By

Concentration curls

1st Set: 20"s for 10 reps

2nd Set: 20"s for 10 reps

3rd Set: 20's for 10 reps

Legs Press machine was being used buy three ppl so I opted for a differant exercise to save time...

Leg Extension:

1st Set: 70 lbs. for 10 reps

2nd Set: 70 lbs. for 10 reps

3rd Set: 70 lbs. for 10 reps

Meal 1: 2 Cup Oat's Cereal, 2 Eggs, 1 Banana, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 2: Can of Tuna Fish, 1 liter Water

Meal 3: 2 Peanut Buttter Sandwiches on Whole Wheat Bread, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 4: 2 Breaded Chicken Patties w/ slice of Chees on each, 16oz Water

Meal 5: Boneless, Skinless Chicken Breast, Corn on the Cob, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 6: 1 Cup Cottage Cheese, 16oz Water


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

stick with it cell if you can get through the bad times then the good times are easy


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

good luck with everything mate, im inspired by your journal. i really should start my own to keep better track of what im doing than relying on my bad memory LOL.

Keep on working Cell your doing great my hat is off to you sir :yo:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks Dave you should definately start one' gives ppl a chance to spot your weakness that you might be overlooking. Thanks for the encouragement FAT BOY

Rest Day

Meal 1: 2 Cup Oat's Cereal, 1 Banana, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 2: Can of Tuna Fish, 1 liter Water

Meal 3: 4oz Turkey Breast, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 4: 2 Breaded Chicken Patties w/ slice of Chees on each, 16oz Water

Meal 5: 18 Pizza Bagel Bites, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 6: Missed

Missed my 2 eggs in meal one. On the weekend I get up with my son and let the misses sleep in so his needs come before mine...bummer...I'm noticing my inconsistency with weekend meals compared to my regular more set schedual of eating during the week...I'll have to get that sorted by next weekend for this is not working toward my goals...


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

treat it klike you would if you was at work m8 prep your meals the night before ,even open your tuna and put it in a container .

FAIL TO PREPARE PREPARE TO FAIL


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> Thanks Dave you should definately start one' gives ppl a chance to spot your weakness that you might be overlooking. Thanks for the encouragement FAT BOY
> 
> Rest Day
> 
> ...


Weekend meals I struggle with - I just aim for my macro's, and try and get 4 or 5 meals in without going longer than 3-3.5 hours without eating.

Fat Boy's idea is good though. I'll start lookign at that for the weekend.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

i too struggle with weekend meal quality and times as the structure from work makes me eat at the right times and prepare my food more.

good idea fatboy, even if i just done that with a meal or 2 would prob make things better as i become a lazy arse at the weekend except for when i train that is


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Definately gonna have to fix this...I'll just approach it as FAT BOT suggested and hopefully can stick to it...

Rest Day

Meal 1: 3 Eggs, 7 Slices of Bacon, 2 Pieces whole Meal Bread, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 2: Can of Tuna Fish, 1 liter Water

Meal 3: 4oz Turkey Breast, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 4: 2 Breaded Chicken Patties w/ slice of Chees on each, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 5: Missed

Meal 6: 1 Cup Cottage Cheese, 16 oz Water

Back on track tomorrow...


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

the weekend is just another day or two day lol . your body dosnt know what day it it is . meals are a pain in the arse at times it just makes it easier to do it the night before


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, diets back on track today but I had to sacrifice my workout for the betterment of my family ^&*%^_*_#*_*%_*&_*& so I did 4 Sets of 20 reps of push-up and 3 sets of 20 reps of modified dips just to make me feel better....

Meal 1: 2 Cup Oat's Cereal, 2 Eggs, 1 Banana, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 2: Can of Tuna Fish, 1 liter Water

Meal 3: 2 Peanut Butter Sandwiches on Whole Weat Bread, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 4: 2 Breaded Chicken Patties w/ slice of Chees on each, 16oz Water

Meal 5: Baked Zite (wheat) w/ Meatballs, Garlic Bread, 8oz 2% Milk

Meal 6: 1 Cup Cottage Chees, 16oz Water


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Thats a good feed mate.Are you adding up your calorie total at the end of the day to see how much your consuming?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Gazz said:


> Thats a good feed mate.Are you adding up your calorie total at the end of the day to see how much your consuming?


I tried to add it up before I took in some suggestions and I wasn't even close to the recommended daily for a normal person and that just discouraged me so I haven't look it up sense then...I'm still gaining steadily so until I stop gaining I probably won't add it up...

Only worked half a day today because we had 1 of the 2 inspections on the house we are under contract to buy...this was the one the mortgage company required and it passed, which is super great because it was a make it or break it deal....the next is a private inspection from a company we have to hire to let us know about things like the condition of the roof, foundation...ect...Overall good vibe day....

Back, Bi's

Wiide Grip Seated Cable Rows:

1st Set: 140 lbs. for 10 reps

2nd Set: 150 lbs. for 10 reps

3rd Set: 160 lbs. for 10 reps

One Arm DB ROws:

1st Set: 65's for 10 reps

2nd Set: 70's for 10 reps

3rd Set: 70's for 10 reps

Shrugs:

1st Set: 264 lbs. for 10 reps

2nd Set: 276 lbs. for 10 reps

3rd Set: 288 lbs. for 15 reps

Going up 12 lbs. on friday

Incline Alternating Dumbell curl

1st Set: 30s for 10 reps

2nd Set: 30's for 10 reps

3rd Set: 30's for 10 reps

Hammer curls

1st Set: 40s for 10 reps

2nd Set: 40's for 10 reps

3rd Set: 40's for 10 reps

Leg Pess

1st Set: 150 lbs. for 10 reps

2nd Set: 170 lbs. for 10 reps

3rd Set: 190 lbs. for 10 reps

Meal 1: 2 Cups Oat's Cearal, 2 Eggs, 1 Banana, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 2: Can of Tuna Fish, 1 liter Water

Meal 3: 2 Peanut Butter Sandwichs on Whole Wheat Bread, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 4: 2 Breaded Chicken Patties w/ slice of cheese on each, 16oz Water

Meal 5: Shepards Pie, 16oz 2% Milk ( in case there is a cultural differance, shepards pie is Mashed potatos, hamburger and corn...yummy )

Meal 6: 1 Cup Cottage Cheese, 16oz Water

Weighed in at 144 lbs.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Great lifts for your bodyweight.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

I know what you mean mate it does dishearten you when you think you're not reaching a target.Try not to look at it quite so strictly.Just so you know where you're at.Your diet progress is fantastic so you should give yourself a good pat on the back for putting it all together and applying it.Some are bound to disagree but a friend of mine who was bulking on a budget added a scoop of corn flour 3 times a day to his diet in a shake.100 grams = 375kcals on average x 3 =1125kcal. Its very cheap,84 pence a box from the Spa shop near me thats about 60 cents if that!Might be like drinking tile paste so chuck in a banana or other fruit!


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Stick with it things are comming togeather!


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> Weighed in at 144 lbs.


A 16lbs increase from a start weight of 128lbs.Thats the equivalent of adding a Stanley 16 pound Hickory handle sledge hammer to your body.Fantastic acheivment!

:clap2:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks Gazz...I remind myself of that everyday, it is one of the things that keeps me pushing through my diet struggles...I'm expecting my weight gain to slow down unfortunately soon...Last time I was seriouse about my training when I hit 150 lbs. it just kinda stopped. I did eventually reach 159 lbs. but it took alot longer to get to that weight...As soon as I stop seeing good gains I will have to re-evaluate my diet and put a little more thought into it...probably will have to make the decision to add supplements although my budget really won't be able to handle that...I am eating differantly know than before and most of my meals settle easily so maybe I can just add a few extras to the meals I already have in place...We will cross that bridge when we get to it...Thanks also Young Gun and Wogi...I'm please with my pull lifts but not really with my push...My old training partner should be back in a month or so and that will surely change...It's kinda his specialty...My PB ( max ) lift on Bench was 205 lbs w/ my reconstructed shoulder so if I can get to that stage again I will be pleased with myself. I don't think I will push it much past that as I do have fear of how much my shoulder can really take...I have no room for error, if I hurt myself now, I will lose my job, house and thats not a risk I'm willing to take for a recreation...Thanks all for checkin in on me I'll chat with you later...Cheers...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Nothing new to report...

Rest Day

Meal 1: 2 Cups Oat's Cearal, 2 Eggs, 1 Banana, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 2: Can of Tuna Fish, 1 liter Water

Meal 3: 2 Peanut Butter Sandwichs on Whole Wheat Bread, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 4: 4 Eggs, 16oz Water

Meal 5: 3 Tacos,( Wheat ), 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 6: 1 Cup Cottage Cheese, 16oz Water


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Its hard to force yourself to eat if your not used to it, because everything you have been taught usualy points against that pratice and the fear of becoming a bloated mess is in the back of many peoples minds.

Also another thing you have to consider if your bodys used to small meals ect then your stomach is going to take time to expand to take on the new volume of food being put through it.

Think about it Marcellus and bubba didnt start off eating 2 family size buckets of KFC for breakfast with 3ltrs of coke. it took years of abuse where they gradualy ate more and more gradualy...

Anyway your doing fine, just listen to your body - keep pushing the weights but dont get dissapointed if nothing happens or you go backwards on the weights on some sessions. The diffrence between a amature and a pro is the amature say will get 200lbs on bench one week for 10 but next week he only get 8 reps! whats happened!!! he gets pissed off and it ruins his workout. the pro thinks "8 reps, ah well.." and continues enjoying his workout- he knows that on average his progress will continue and its just a short term blip nothing more. It wont affect overall progress.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks Wogi...I do think the stomach is starting to except what I'm asking of it, but it has taken sometime to get there...I don't tend to get to mad when I fail a lift as I know there are many outside factors that can play a part in it...On the way to the gym today my fcuking jeep decided it didn't want to stay running for me...I'm no mechanic but the thing has broken down enough times I'm learning where to look...so one of the hoses was leaking gas all over the engine and I had to decide if I was going to walk back home and get my dad who was watching my son to assisst me in this new project which would have meant I wouldn't be able to get my gym time in today...Well fcuk that,...so I wrapped some duct tape around the hose and watched the gas flow out in a nice even stream all over the engine and off to the gym I headed...hoping it wouldn't catch fire before I got there....God and I had a chat on the way and he must have seen things my way as I got to the gym and home safley...Jeep all sorted now , replaced hose and good to go...gym session went fine also...

Flat Bench: DB

Warm up Set: BB for 15 reps

1st Set: 40's for 10 reps

2nd Set: 40's for 10 reps

3rd Set: 40's for 10 reps

Decline Bench: DB

1st Set: 40's for 10 reps

2nd Set: 40's for 10 reps

3rd Set: 40's for 10 reps

Dip ( unweighted )

1st Set: 12 reps

2nd Set: 12 reps

3rd Set: 15 reps

Cable Push-Downs:

1st Set: 70 lbs. for 10 reps

2nd Set: 70 lbs. for 10 reps

3rd Set: 70 lbs. for 10 reps

Meal 1: 2 Cup Oat's Cereal, 2 Eggs, 16oz 2% Milk, 1 Banana

Meal 2: Can of Tuna Fish, 16 oz Water

Meal 3: 2 Peanutbutter Sandwiches on Whole Wheat Bread, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 4: 4 Eggs, 16oz Water

Meal 5: 2 Breaded Chicken Patties w/ slice of cheese on each, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 6: 1 Cup Cottage Cheese, 16oz Water

Note: When I give weight of DB it is what ever weight is per. single DB not as a pair.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Today should have been a back and bi day but we have our second inspection on the house today...actually right now...My wife and mother are there and I'm home with the little one waiting impatiently for the results...So I had to push today's workout off until tomorrow which is fine because I will still have 72 hrs. rest between tomorrows session and the next ....Really struggled with 3rd and 4th meals today and I'm preparing my food for tomorrow tonight so that I'm not preparing for failure...

Meal 1: 2 Cup Oat's Cereal, 2 Eggs, 16oz 2% Milk, 1 Banana

Meal 2: Can of Tuna Fish, 16 oz Water

Meal 3: 2 Peanutbutter Sandwiches on Whole Wheat Bread, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 4: 2 Breaded Chicken Patties w/ a slice of cheese on each, 16oz Water

Meal 5: 2 Boneless Skinless Chicken Breast, Pasta on a white sauce, Mixed Veggies, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 6: 1 Cup Cottage Cheese, 160z Water


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

One extra day recover, thats a bonus!


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

nice one cellar


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice one dude. You've just reminded me that I need to sort all my food out in the morning.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Did you miss me...? Had a very unproductive few days...Really fcuked off on Diet and training, but I'm all better now...back on track, thing's with the house have hit a few bumps in the road but I think they are paved for know, until the next...I really though I would have lost a pound or 2 as I skipped a few meals over the past couple of day's but I gained a pound so I'm all good with that....Weighed in at 145 lbs.

Today should have been light back day but when I got inside every piece of equipment I wanted to use was occupied so I throw in some Leg Presses, mistake...I soon found out shortly after when I went to do T-Bar...It was interesting to say the least but I decided to switch it up, just one notch, and did heavy back instead. I also had to switch my heavy bi's for light bi routine because by the time I got to that point the other equipment I wanted to use was occupied ...Well it was a nice change up, felt real strong today so I upped a few lifts...

Back, Bi's, Legs

Leg Press:

1st Set: 220 lbs. for 8 reps

2nd Set: 220 lbs. for 10 reps

3rd Set: 220 lbs. for 10 reps

T-Bar:

Warm up Set: 45 lbs. for 15 reps

1st Set: 90 lbs. for 10 reps

2nd Set: 135 lbs. for 10 reps

3rd Set: 170 lbs. for 10 reps

Close Grip Seated Cable Rows:

1st Set: 150 lbs.for 10 reps

2nd Set: 160 lbs. for 10 reps

3rd Set: 170 lbs. for 10 reps

Shrugs:

1st Set: 288 lbs. for 10 reps

2nd Set: 300 lbs. for 10 reps

3rd Set: 300 lbs. for 12 reps

Standing Alternating Dumbell curl

1st Set: 35s for 10 reps

2nd Set: 35's for 10 reps

3rd Set: 35's for 10 reps

Concentration Curls

1st Set: 20s for 10 reps

2nd Set: 25's for 10 reps

3rd Set: 25's for 10 reps

Meal 1: 2 Cups Oat's Cearal, 2 Eggs, 1 Banana, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 2: Can of Tuna Fish, 1 liter Water

Meal 3: 2 Peanut Butter Sandwichs on Whole Wheat Bread, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 4: 4 Eggs, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 5: 2 Grilled Cheese Sandwiches on Weat Bread, Chicken Noodle Soup, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 6: 1 Cup Cottage Cheese, 16oz Water


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

How come you can Shrug more than you can Leg Press Cell...?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Chicken Legs....never train them...just started with your motivation. Back's always been strong. Gotta pretty good grip too, which shows in my forearms...I could probably due more on legs but I'm not to that point of interest yet. Getting more motivated to due legs regularly with every passing session...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Not much today...Some good news, the house buying is back on track, we even got a new roof outta the deal for the same price we originally agreed to, so thats all good.

Rest Day

Meal 1: 2 Cups Oat's Cearal, 2 Eggs, 1 Banana, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 2: Can of Tuna Fish, 1 liter Water

Meal 3: 2 Peanut Butter Sandwichs on Whole Wheat Bread, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 4: 2 Breaded Chick Patties w/ slice of cheese on each, 16oz Water

Meal 5: 3 Large Slices of Pizza, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 6: 1 Cup Cottage Cheese, 16oz Water


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Flat Bench: DB

Warm up Set: BB for 15 reps

1st Set: 40's for 10 reps

2nd Set: 40's for 10 reps

3rd Set: 45's for 10 reps

Incline Bench: DB

1st Set: 30's for 10 reps

2nd Set: 35's for 10 reps

3rd Set: 35's for 10 reps

Dip ( unweighted )

1st Set: 15 reps

2nd Set: 15 reps

3rd Set: 12 reps

Cable Push-Downs:

1st Set: 70 lbs. for 10 reps

2nd Set: 70 lbs. for 10 reps

3rd Set: 70 lbs. for 10 reps

Dips off the bench:

1 Set: 15 reps

Meal 1: 2 Cup Oat's Cereal, 2 Eggs, 16oz 2% Milk, 1 Banana

Meal 2: Can of Tuna Fish, 16 oz Water

Meal 3: 2 Peanutbutter Sandwiches on Whole Wheat Bread, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 4: McDonald's Double Cheeseburger

Meal 5: 2 Homemade Cheeseburgers, Pasta, Carrots, 16oz 2% Milk

Meal 6:

Note: When I give weight of DB it is what ever weight is per. single DB not as a pair.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey dude-

i still think you eating well under on protein.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Not really looking for answerers just kinda putting myself out here....I find I'm kinda at a cross roads here....I'm happy with my gains and don't want to go back to where I was 2 months ago but diet is really getting to me...The pain in my side has really got me fcuked and I'm not ready to make long term health desicions without being fully aware of what is going on with my body....I'm not a dummy by any means actually quite the opposite yet I can't fully grasp whats going on in the insides. Doctors...No....Really contumplateing giving up bulking and just try to eat 3 squared. I'm a all or nothing kinda guy so once I come to my conclusion it's stamped in time. I think I'm doing great, than comments like not enough protein get thrown in and I'm bedazzled all over again....I want those comments...I apprieciate those comments. I respect all your oppions which is why they way so heavy on my mind. Your techniques are tried and true. I can never compete so it isn't necessary for me to go balls to the wall but the thrill, the pump, I love it....Will truelly be sad if I make the choice to stop. But I will go on. Again this pain in my side has gotten to me. I was a *heavy *drinker for about 15 yrs. and have been sober for 1 and I use to get those pains in the morning when I drank which was one of the driving forces that help me quit....know there back since I started this diet and I need to know why so I can fix it...My son is 3 and I'm 33 and I want to make sure I'm around long enough to see him graduate college...I lost my father when I was 5 and my brother when I was 12 and know what it's like to grow up without them....I want better than that for my son...not for me so much as I've spent all but the last 3 yrs. challenging death, laughing in it's face. taunting it to take me if it dared...but ever since the birth of our miracle child ( he weighed 1 lb. 15 oz at birth ) I look at death differantly....For the first time in my life I fear it.....which I believe may give death the upper hand and I play to win as losing that game is not a option. On a lighter note all is well with the house and closing is scheduled for Auust 1st of this yr. Thanks for taking the time to read this and I will continue to update on a regular basis if I continue bulk and lift. I plan to stay active in this community which ever I decide as I consider you all as friends and a invaluable source of information and even if I give one person a good idea once atleast I won't feel out of place. To be continued....


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Well I'm mentally in a much better place now...I think the pain in my side comes down to too much liquids at night. Through the process of elimination this is my conclusion. That would help explain why I had the same pains when I was a heavy drinker aswell. Completely blew my diet over the last four days and as a result lost 3 hard earned pounds. What took a week and some days to gain only took skipping a few meals here and there to lose, fcuk I hate being a ectomorph...Not really concerned at this point with my gains as the house deal has me running rampid, just as long as I don't slip under 140 lbs. I won't beat myself up to bad...I.plan on revamping my bulk diet after I get in the house as I will have a nice, new, big,kitchen to prep my meals in ( blender currently is not available to use as I have no place to put it ). TTFN...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

continued...


----------

